# Trovoada - Vista de Braga e Amares - 31 de Agosto e 1 de Setembro 2021



## guimeixen (1 Set 2021 às 22:06)

Já sentia falta de uns dias assim, passaram aí uns 2 meses e meio desde as últimas trovoadas . Pelas previsões estava a contar que pudesse haver alguma coisa de madrugada, mas nada como o que tivemos, a frequência de relâmpagos era impressionante, havia momentos em que eram praticamente seguidos. A frequência era tanta que numa só exposição a máquina apanhou mais do que um raio. A trovoada tinha também uma estrutura interessante com uma shelf cloud, visível em várias fotos. Ao aproximar das 6h a trovoada principal estava nas últimas e a partir daí começaram a haver relâmpagos mais ocasionais em várias direções o que tornava difícil escolher para onde me virar. Perto das 7h passaram umas pequenas trovoadas por cima de onde estava e virei-me para uma delas pois foi a primeira a ter relâmpagos. Foi aí que apanhei o raio enorme da última foto. Enquanto estava virado para essa, a outra, que estava por trás de mim, produziu também alguns raios que não apanhei, mas certamente devem ter sido enormes dado que estavam ambas mais ou menos à mesma distância de mim e os trovões foram potentes.
Deixo também três registos das trovoadas que se formaram no dia 31 durante a tarde.

Dia 31:















Dia 1:


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2021 às 22:13)

A última fotografia é surreal! Muitos parabéns!!


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Set 2021 às 22:25)

Espetacular!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Set 2021 às 22:47)

Simplesmente brutal Guilherme


----------



## guimeixen (2 Set 2021 às 09:30)

Obrigado @AnDré, @Tiagolco e @Ricardo Carvalho!


----------



## mirtilo (2 Set 2021 às 10:05)

guimeixen disse:


> Já sentia falta de uns dias assim, passaram aí uns 2 meses e meio desde as últimas trovoadas . Pelas previsões estava a contar que pudesse haver alguma coisa de madrugada, mas nada como o que tivemos, a frequência de relâmpagos era impressionante, havia momentos em que eram praticamente seguidos. A frequência era tanta que numa só exposição a máquina apanhou mais do que um raio. A trovoada tinha também uma estrutura interessante com uma shelf cloud, visível em várias fotos. Ao aproximar das 6h a trovoada principal estava nas últimas e a partir daí começaram a haver relâmpagos mais ocasionais em várias direções o que tornava difícil escolher para onde me virar. Perto das 7h passaram umas pequenas trovoadas por cima de onde estava e virei-me para uma delas pois foi a primeira a ter relâmpagos. Foi aí que apanhei o raio enorme da última foto. Enquanto estava virado para essa, a outra, que estava por trás de mim, produziu também alguns raios que não apanhei, mas certamente devem ter sido enormes dado que estavam ambas mais ou menos à mesma distância de mim e os trovões foram potentes.
> Deixo também três registos das trovoadas que se formaram no dia 31 durante a tarde.
> 
> Dia 31:
> ...


Magnificas fotos Guilherme, muitos parabéns! Gostava que me ajudasses a satisfazer algumas curiosidades, se possível. 1. De que ponto é que as tiraste e o que mostram no horizonte? 2. Acho que consigo ver o Santuário do Sameiro em algumas delas... 3. A última parece ter sido tirada a partir do monte S. Mamede d'Este, com a serra do Carvalho em fundo?

Cumprimentos cordiais de um amarense que vive em Braga e que gosta de vaguear pelos montes 
/Miguel


----------



## guimeixen (2 Set 2021 às 11:21)

mirtilo disse:


> Magnificas fotos Guilherme, muitos parabéns! Gostava que me ajudasses a satisfazer algumas curiosidades, se possível. 1. De que ponto é que as tiraste e o que mostram no horizonte? 2. Acho que consigo ver o Santuário do Sameiro em algumas delas... 3. A última parece ter sido tirada a partir do monte S. Mamede d'Este, com a serra do Carvalho em fundo?
> 
> Cumprimentos cordiais de um amarense que vive em Braga e que gosta de vaguear pelos montes
> /Miguel


Obrigado!
As fotos, tirando as do dia 31, foram tiradas do monte São Pedro de Fins, ao lado de Amares. Nas primeiras fotos, sim vê-se o Sameiro e todas apanham o vale do rio Cávado. A última foi tirada para o lado contrário, mais ou menos E/ENE, lado de Terras de Bouro e Gerês.


----------



## Angelstorm (2 Set 2021 às 16:31)

Excelente registo. Parabéns.


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2021 às 17:15)

esplêndido trabalho! Todas as fotos excelentes e a última é de antologia, é raro apanhar raios assim tão bem inseridos na paisagem próxima. Parabéns!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Set 2021 às 17:21)

Fantástico!


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2021 às 17:48)

Espectacular!


----------



## bandevelugo (2 Set 2021 às 18:04)

guimeixen disse:


> Já sentia falta de uns dias assim, passaram aí uns 2 meses e meio desde as últimas trovoadas . Pelas previsões estava a contar que pudesse haver alguma coisa de madrugada, mas nada como o que tivemos, a frequência de relâmpagos era impressionante, havia momentos em que eram praticamente seguidos. A frequência era tanta que numa só exposição a máquina apanhou mais do que um raio. A trovoada tinha também uma estrutura interessante com uma shelf cloud, visível em várias fotos. Ao aproximar das 6h a trovoada principal estava nas últimas e a partir daí começaram a haver relâmpagos mais ocasionais em várias direções o que tornava difícil escolher para onde me virar. Perto das 7h passaram umas pequenas trovoadas por cima de onde estava e virei-me para uma delas pois foi a primeira a ter relâmpagos. Foi aí que apanhei o raio enorme da última foto. Enquanto estava virado para essa, a outra, que estava por trás de mim, produziu também alguns raios que não apanhei, mas certamente devem ter sido enormes dado que estavam ambas mais ou menos à mesma distância de mim e os trovões foram potentes.
> Deixo também três registos das trovoadas que se formaram no dia 31 durante a tarde.
> 
> Dia 31:
> ...


Fotografias formidáveis, não há palavras para descrever. E espero que haja seguros que cubram estas atividades!


----------



## guimeixen (2 Set 2021 às 19:37)

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## windchill (2 Set 2021 às 22:58)

Muitos bons registos, parabéns!!


----------



## guimeixen (3 Set 2021 às 13:14)

windchill disse:


> Muitos bons registos, parabéns!!


Obrigado @windchill !


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Set 2021 às 10:59)

Simplesmente magnifico ,
tem tanto de belo, como de assustador ( possibilidade de queda de raios demasiado próximos, como já aconteceu aqui em Lisboa no ano passado )


----------



## João Pedro (4 Set 2021 às 12:15)

Belíssimos — e corajosos  — registos como sempre Guilherme! 
Parabéns e obrigado


----------



## RStorm (4 Set 2021 às 13:58)

Magnifico, palavra de honra


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Set 2021 às 18:07)

Chocantes registos!

Parabéns Guilherme!


----------



## guimeixen (5 Set 2021 às 12:02)

Vitor TT disse:


> Simplesmente magnifico ,
> tem tanto de belo, como de assustador ( possibilidade de queda de raios demasiado próximos, como já aconteceu aqui em Lisboa no ano passado )





João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimos — e corajosos  — registos como sempre Guilherme!
> Parabéns e obrigado





RStorm disse:


> Magnifico, palavra de honra





Ruipedroo disse:


> Chocantes registos!
> 
> Parabéns Guilherme!


Obrigado a todos!


----------

